# Dominikanische Republik



## Wooten (18. Juni 2014)

Hallo hat hier jemand schon Erfahrungen? Angeln in der Karibik? Über jegliche Infos und Erfahrungen bin ich dankbar  ...


----------



## DomRep (5. November 2014)

*AW: Dominikanische Republik*

Mahlzeit der Herr....
 Bin schon seit Jahren in der Dom.Rep. am angeln - vom Land aus, bzw. mit Kajak. Weniger vom Boot - also Hochseefischen.
 Was willste denn wissen???

 Sonnige Grüße


----------



## Juekra (18. November 2014)

*AW: Dominikanische Republik*

Hallo,

Was kann man den so vom Land aus fangen und was benutzt man als Köder.


----------



## Carp-Man (25. November 2014)

*AW: Dominikanische Republik*

Ich habe mal auf Kuba von Land aus mit Meerforellenblinker Barakudas und Hornhechte gefangen.



Juekra schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Was kann man den so vom Land aus fangen und was benutzt man als Köder.


----------



## MUSTAFA3333 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Dominikanische Republik*

Also Fischfetzen geht bestimmt immer, a ala Makrele.

Sonst würd ich einfach mal die üblichen Blinker probieren.

Selber leider noch keine Erfahrungen dort gemacht


----------



## Juekra (26. November 2014)

*AW: Dominikanische Republik*

Hallo,

Nog eine Frage ist es eigentlich erlaubt um vom Strand eines Hotels zu Angelen oder muss man eine Erlaubis (Angelschein haben)


----------



## DomRep (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dominikanische Republik*

angeln kannste eigentlich überall. so was wie eine angelerlaubnis gibt's auf der dom.rep. nicht. solltest halt beim Hotel nur drauf achten das nicht zuviele leute im wasser sind.. die könnten sich ja an der angelsehne fürchterlichst verletzen.... so hab ich´s hier mal erlebt.

 ansonsten fischfetzen, pulpo, kalamarn... klappt alles. egal ob auf grund oder mit schwimmer. twister sind hier auch sehr fängig.
 mit wobbler egal welcher art und größe konnte ich bislang keine großartigen erfolge erzielen.




Juekra schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Nog eine Frage ist es eigentlich erlaubt um vom Strand eines Hotels zu Angelen oder muss man eine Erlaubis (Angelschein haben)


----------



## Kiel_Trout (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dominikanische Republik*

Hallo zusammen,

bin Ende Mai/Anfang Juni ca. 2 Wochen an der Ostküste der Dom.-Rep. und habe die Spinnrute dabei. Welche Fische sind in den frühen Morgenstunden vom Strand aus zu erwarten bzw. welche Kunstköder sollte ich auf jeden Fall dabei haben? 

Wäre super, wenn jemand entsprechende Erfahrungen teilen kann, denn im Netz ist so gut wie nichts zu finden. #t

Schönen Gruß


----------

